# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कुछ उपाय डबल चिन से बचने के

## Krishna

क्या आपने कभी गौर किया है कि वजन बढ़ने के साथ ही आपकी चिन यानि ठोढ़ी भी डबल हो जाती है। इससे जिससे आपका चेहरा भारी लगने लगता है। लेकिन सिर्फ वजन बढ़ना ही इसके पीछे की वजह नहीं।
अनुवांशिक कारण भी इस समस्*या के मूल में हो सकते हैं। इसके अलावा अनियमित दिनचर्या, गलत  शारीरिक मुद्राएं, गले की कमजोर मांसपेशियां भी डबल चिन की  वजह हो सकती हैं। डबल चिन से छुटकारा पाने के लिए निम्न उपाय अपनाए जा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

/................................

----------


## Krishna

*विटामिन ई का सेवन*विटामिन ई युक्त पदार्थों को अपनी खाने में शामिल कर डबल चिन की समस्या से निजात पाया जा सकता है। आप चाहें तो विटामिन ई टेब्लेट्स भी ले सकते हैं। विटामिन ई के स्रोत हैं- सोयाबीन, पीनट, डेयरी प्रोडक्टस, बींस, ब्राउन राइस, सेब, लीगम आदि।

*मसाज भी है कारगर*डबल चिन से छुटाकारा पाने के लिए मसाज भी एक अच्छा तरीका है। विटामिन ई युक्त तेल लेकर उसे हलकी आंच पर गर्म करके गर्दन और ठोढ़ी की अच्छी तरह मसाज करें। गर्दन से शुरू करते हुए हलके हाथों से ऊपर की ओर ले जाते हुए मसाज करें। यह मसाज सोने से पहले करें। विटामिन ई युक्त तेल से मसाज करने से डबल चिन से छुटकारा पाने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*व्यायाम*व्यायाम के जरिए आप अपनी डबल चिन को खत्म कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आप सावधान की मुद्रा में खड़े हो जाएं। अब छत की ओर देखें, कुछ सेकंड्स बाद फिर से पहली वाली स्थिति में आ जाएं। यह क्रिया कम से कम 15-20 बार दोहराएं। इसके अलावा जीभ को पूरी तरह से बाहर निकालकर दस तक गिनती गिनें या मुंह को अच्छी तरह से बंद करें और 5-7 बार जीभ से ऊपर वाले तालू को छूएं।

----------


## Krishna

*च्*वुइंग गम गम चबाएं
*च्*वुइंग गम खाने से पूरे मुंह की अच्छी एक्सरसाइज होती है। लेकिन ध्यान रहें शुगर फ्री  च्*वुइंग गम ही खाएं। इसके अलावा च्*वुइंग गम खाने से भूख भी नहीं लगती है जिससे आप उल्टा सीधा खाना नहीं खाएंगे जिससे वजन नियंत्रित रहेगा। अगर आप च्*वुंइग गम नहीं खाना चाहते तो खीरा, चना व गाजर भी खा सकते हैं। इससे गले की मांसपेशियों की अच्छी कसरत हो जाएगी और पोषण भी मिलेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*इन्हें भी अपनाएं*

नियमित और सेहतमंद दिनचर्या अपनाएं।हमेशा रीढ़ की हड्डी को सीधा रखें।फाइबर युक्त भोजन को सेवन करें।

----------

